# Posting disabled



## opaltiger (Dec 20, 2008)

So, a few hours ago a whole bunch of people started registering (600 of them, to be precise). You may have noticed. These registrations were quite obviously accomplished with a script. Unfortunately I don't have access to any of the _useful_ Admin CP options, so I couldn't disable registration or anything like that.

A few minutes ago, they actually started validating (ie. clicking that link in the rules) and posting. After two of them posted, I figured it was better to act now than wait for a flood of spam.

Thus, posting privileges for members are currently revoked. Sorry about that, it was the only solution I could come up with. It should only last until Butterfree gets back and figures out a way to mass delete/ban all the accounts (Ruby quite aptly compared the vBulletin control panels to this painting by Escher.).

Apologies for the inconvenience, etc.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hahahah I can still post. 

This makes me amused.

But on behalf of the members:
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 20, 2008)

Can't post?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 20, 2008)

You can't disable registration? Hm, pity. I suppose we could offer to just go through and ban them all, but with 600 of them (shit I didn't realize there were _that_ many)... yeah that would sort of suck.

so hurry up and come back, Butterfree. k? k.

(hey look I can post hello stupid random assortment of modpowers)

EDIT: uh, okay, or possibly you didn't do it right, opal?...


----------



## Jetx (Dec 20, 2008)

Only the Announcements forum has posts enabled.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope she's back soon, this is a HUGE crisis for many of us here on TCOD.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 20, 2008)

hey opal hey, I'm defying your will~
I /knew/ it was called relativity, dammit


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 20, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Can't post?


Okay wtf. You can't post outside of Announcements, I don't think. I will look into it.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 20, 2008)

...

It's not _that_ big of a deal...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 20, 2008)

What was it that those two posted?

Also, 600 lol, that's a lot.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

I SUDDENLY DON'T FEEL SPECIAL ANY MORE

[sob]


----------



## Retsu (Dec 20, 2008)

o.o


----------



## Jolty (Dec 20, 2008)

I would have liked to see the flood of spam, but that's just me :B
where is Butterfree half the time anyway


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 20, 2008)

What did they post? I wanna see. Unless one of the modrators deleted it...

Anyway, no posting? Awwww! /:(


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 20, 2008)

What am I going to do now? D:

This _is_ my life...


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 20, 2008)

The most recent post in the Introductions forum is one such spam post, but honestly it isn't shocking or hilarious or anything worth looking at. Butterfree is here and sorting it out now anyway, and as Dezzuu said it really _isn't_ the end of the world if you can't post for a few more minutes.

Which makes me wonder what sort of attempted spam attack this was... I was sort of expecting Viagra sales and HOT PUSSY BABES LOL, but apparently not. Hm.

(anyway I can _too_ still post outside of this forum unless that actually was "opal did it wrong")


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

I SUDDENLY FEEL PISSED OFF
because i had this big wall of text i was about to post, then when i clicked send reply a message came up saying i'm not authorised to post
remember, big, wall, of text


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to post! Man, I was just about to post that I won the Clue Game. >:(


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

No, you're not a member. 

>:( WE THREW YOU OUT OF SOCIETY
But yeah you've got a different usergroup so.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 20, 2008)

It sucks that you can't post, but at least you can post here :/


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2008)

Man, this sucks. Silly spammers...

Hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 20, 2008)

Kratos Aurion, half the powers of a moderator (apparently chosen entirely at random) half of the powers and all the actual activity of an ordinary member! *dun dunnn*

no seriously I don't know what I'm supposed to _do_ with half the stuff I can do


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 20, 2008)

...Hm. Weird. :/

Well, I suppose I can wait a bit. >>


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly how would 600 members all spam the forum, sure some of them will, but all of them?
i feel like i'm in a war bunker, only being able to post here


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 20, 2008)

> (anyway I can too still post outside of this forum unless that actually was "opal did it wrong")


When I said "for members" I meant the usergroup. Moderators are unaffected.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

H20firefly said:


> exactly how would 600 members all spam the forum, sure some of them will, but all of them?


Exactly, how did this happen?


----------



## Retsu (Dec 20, 2008)

It's okay guys! I can still post because I'm a mod.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hrr, I suppose I'll stay around the guestbook, and give it some attention.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread is like one big guestbook right now. :D


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

Why doesn't it say Mod next to your username?


----------



## spaekle (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, damn. I hope this all gets sorted out soon.

Edit: wait, did it just get enabled again?


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 20, 2008)

Arg this sucks! Wtf 600...


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

I looked at who's online, and it seams that Butterfree is sorting it all out.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 20, 2008)

Posting and PMing re-enabled, registrations disabled and spam accounts deleted.



			
				Jolty said:
			
		

> where is Butterfree half the time anyway


I... was watching a movie on TV?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

Taliax said:


> Why doesn't it say Mod next to your username?


It's an inside joke. Don't ask.


----------



## Sylph (Dec 20, 2008)

I was surprised at all the new members too...I hope this can be fixed soon...

But hopefully every member on this forum doesn't get deleted. That would suck...

EDIT: Yay!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 20, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Posting and PMing re-enabled, registrations disabled and spam accounts deleted.


Yaaaay

It's a shame though, that registration is disabled. I was mulling over asking a friend to join. :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 20, 2008)

I figured as much, opal, but since I figured Jetx was responding to everyone who'd posted so far...


----------



## turbler (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, god, spammers... well Thank you bunches for fixin' it, Butterfree!


----------



## Retsu (Dec 21, 2008)

Butterfree? It was _me_! I'm also a part-time admin.


----------



## Callisto (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder how 600 random people all decided to register at once....


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 21, 2008)

Wait... I saw it say 1,000 members about a month ago, and now it's down to 800! Did this start then?


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 21, 2008)

Uh, it wasn't 600 random people. It was one person registering 600 accounts (apparently because she wanted some attention for her "OMG EEVEE SUCKS" grudge campaign, according to herself in the chat).



			
				Lucas755 said:
			
		

> Wait... I saw it say 1,000 members about a month ago, and now it's down to 800! Did this start then?


That would be because in deleting the accounts, I just deleted all unvalidated accounts (i.e. everybody who hadn't clicked the link in the rules) and all accounts with no posts; this of course deleted various older extraneous accounts that nobody will miss.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Good thing I was at g-mas while this happened. This place is where I spend ninty-five percent of my time. Three percent is spriting, two percent is TPM/checking email.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 21, 2008)

for those interested in the conversation
I'm nyuutsu, if, there way any possible confusion.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 21, 2008)

]: aww she has the same name as me, gross.

I feel dirty.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 21, 2008)

NWT said:


> for those interested in the conversation
> I'm nyuutsu, if, there way any possible confusion.


That is the most entertaining thing I've seen all day. Almost makes me wish I could be arsed with going to irc channels.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 21, 2008)

Registrations re-enabled for now.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww sad. TCOD is my home...I'll just have to post here. 600 users, wow.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 21, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Uh, it wasn't 600 random people. It was one person registering 600 accounts (apparently because she wanted some attention for her "OMG EEVEE SUCKS" grudge campaign, according to herself in the chat).
> 
> 
> That would be because in deleting the accounts, I just deleted all unvalidated accounts (i.e. everybody who hadn't clicked the link in the rules) and all accounts with no posts; this of course deleted various older extraneous accounts that nobody will miss.


How the hell can you get 600 or so accounts? There should be a limit. Also I can post, anywhere.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 21, 2008)

Why am I never around when things happen?

*grumble*


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 21, 2008)

*yawn* So, what hapenned while I was asleep?

Wait, What? 600 members and posting disabled? Thanks god its over.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 21, 2008)

Now what to do? My life has gone...


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 21, 2008)

Terry, If you read the rest of the thread, you would have found that posting has now been enabled, but registration has been disabled.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 21, 2008)

Objection! said:


> How the hell can you get 600 or so accounts? There should be a limit. Also I can post, anywhere.


S/he created a script that quickly created all the accounts.


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad that's over.....


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 21, 2008)

Registration has actually also been reenabled, Kai.

Guys seriously do not post in here to complain about how your life is over or "I can't post" or "I can post in here, though". It happened, it was dealt with, it's _over._


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, so it's fixed now.

When I logged on today I was really annoyed we couldn't post... then I mentioned it to Castform and he told me it was sorted already.

Yeah, I'm a retard. XD


----------



## Retsu (Dec 21, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Now what to do? My life has gone...


Aren't you like 11? Christ, go make some friends at school or something.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 21, 2008)

But Furret, you know I have trouble making friends. :( This forum is _all I have_. :(((


----------



## nyuu (Dec 21, 2008)

Kids at school suck.


----------



## Bonkenhi (Dec 21, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> S/he created a script that quickly created all the accounts.


Wow, sad. =\ And a script for spamming too?


----------



## Faltzer (Dec 22, 2008)

So. I'm guessing Geneva = Katie?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 22, 2008)

Ugh, having now just checked the webmastering sections, I personally am pretty sure it is.
And if she (I'm going to assume it's a she because of the name) reads this, go the hell awaaaaaaay...
Because if you have some sort of vendetta with Eevee, why make everyone on a forum completely unrelated to him hate you too?
Even if he is an alleged "toxic force"?
Seems pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Faltzer (Dec 22, 2008)

He's just an ignorant zealot. And the programming language types. I hate them. I'll handle it. <_<


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Dec 22, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Now what to do? My life has gone...





Retsu said:


> Aren't you like 11? Christ, go make some friends at school or something.


I was going to ask him what life he was talking about but that works too, I guess.

Anyway, cool. Good to know this didn't start World War Three.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Dec 23, 2008)

hmm, i can still post, so i dont know the point of this...


----------



## surskitty (Dec 23, 2008)

GREAT JOB READING


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Dec 23, 2008)

Stupid spammers! I think I'll set my personal assassin, Nyurio, on them... -runs away to get him-


----------



## Moonlight the Umbreon (Dec 25, 2008)

I know, there should be a limit.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 25, 2008)

...a limit on what?


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

I think she means a limit on how many accounts IP address can have.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 25, 2008)

... but that doesn't even make SENSE


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 25, 2008)

I have like three accounts. One for my sister, one for myself, and... _another_ one. *Ooh* - spooky.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Dec 25, 2008)

Moonlight the Umbreon said:


> I know, there should be a limit.


I liked this posts for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

Moonlight the Umbreon said:


> I know, there should be a limit.


Uh...what about people making accounts on Public Computers. They'd have the same IP address.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 26, 2008)

There are a lot of people sharing IP addresses anyway.


----------



## bobbyjkl (Dec 26, 2008)

Just make it like 10 or something. Also, in a public place (like a library) there is often more than one computer. Problem solved.


OH WAIT
Dynamic IP's, proxies...but it would at least slow them down, amiright?


----------



## nyuu (Dec 26, 2008)

no, see, this idea is pointless and dumb. why are we trying to modify it to make it usable when it would only inconvenience people


----------



## Zuu (Dec 26, 2008)

Increase inconvenience for people that don't own a computer/share a computer because of an extremely unlikely event (a script that made 550+ accounts) that will probably never happen again?

yuh, that's brilliant~


----------



## surskitty (Dec 27, 2008)

You don't even need to share a computer to share IPs.

Butterfree shares her IPs with around thirty other people.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 27, 2008)

Right right. Either way I don't think it's a good idea. You could make it like 100 but still...


----------



## Genuine Diamond (Dec 27, 2008)

what guests can't post here......


----------



## Philly (Dec 27, 2008)

Guests can't post anywhere on the forum!  What would be the point in joining?


----------



## Zuu (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, an avatar, a signature, post count, custom user titles, a profile, a name, blah blah blah...


----------



## Philly (Dec 27, 2008)

But if you could be a guest, there would be no obligation, etc.  It would be pointless.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

sooooooooo why is this thread not locked yet?


----------



## Philly (Dec 27, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 27, 2008)

Because we assumed that people would stop posting in a thread after it is no longer relevant. >:(


----------



## surskitty (Dec 29, 2008)

It's probably not a good idea to assume that people would think.  :(


----------

